# 2 Tricycles



## TheFizzer (Mar 20, 2012)

I know nothing about tricycles but I thought these were cool for only $20 for the pair.  Do you think they are from the 60's?  I took all the good parts & made one good one.


----------



## ridingtoy (Mar 20, 2012)

You did very well for $10 each on those Murray tricycles. Yes, they appear to be 1960s Murray models. You can check www.tricyclefetish.com for more info on Murray trikes over the years.

Dave


----------

